

Edward Tufte is selling his library - J3L2404
http://christies.scene7.com/s7/brochure/flash_brochure.jsp?company=Christies&sku=2400_SaleCat&config=Christies/eCat_210x267_TOC&locale=en&wb=000000

======
J3L2404
From MetaFilter comments:

"The patron saint of information presentation merited a web display of his
goods with decent navigation and magnification tools."

